# 'splain your nick!



## Roq (Jun 12, 2011)

My last name is Rockwell and people used to call me rock or drock. My friend had a KROQ (local radio station) poster up and Roq was formed! Ever since I was about 15


----------



## sparty569 (Jun 7, 2011)

Tried to create sparty56 on ebay when it first came online, and it wouldnt let me, so I added a 9 to the end.

Mainly because of my love for Michigan State.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

Mines somewhat self explanatory .. I've been in the U.S. Air Force for 4 1/2 years; I just put on Staff Sergeant (SSgt). I work in Cyber Warfare Operations as a Server and Network Specialist and I am a geek for the most part. hence, AirForceGeek...


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm crazy and can't spell.


----------



## XPLiCiT2u (Jun 9, 2011)

Because some of the things I "do" seem explicit to others.....

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

i am a cocky son of a gun


----------



## explamphibian (Jun 7, 2011)

Explamphibian - military ref to my job, explosives and diving. Explosive Amphibian.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

i drink mountain dew at a very rapid pace...


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

My name is Patrick Hoge.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

PatHoge said:


> My name is Patrick Hoge.


bs...whats the real reason


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

Because I am the Legacy with a Rock n Roll Falcon


----------



## UNhipandUNfunny (Jun 7, 2011)

Self explanatory.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

everyone thinks its synik - 4 L but its not it cynical spelled wrong and l337 speaked. been my username since the counter-strike days back in middle school. dont really have an explantion just liked it...and never changed


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

crash is the nick I earned back in my teen years due to having more balls than brains when I had a set of wheels under me (bikes, skateboards, inline, cars....ect...ect). 1781 comes from the age i was when first setting up an email account using the "crash" handle (17) and year I was born (81)


----------



## monkey1911 (Jun 10, 2011)

Monkey for my nickname since grade school and 1911 because I own a M1911A1.


----------



## guidot (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm Italian.

So its a combo of my middle name and first letter of my last name.

Can you figure it out?









Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## zoe (Jun 15, 2011)

i've always used my current cat's name for pretty much everything on the internet, ensures lot's of hilarity when ppl are trolling sites and responding etc... my cats get lots of offers for things that keep my own accts uncluttered and unspammed. also I prefer just a little more privacy, and you never know when you can use that in your favor (ie. I just got hired by Apple, so not having a long trail attached to my real name might be useful)


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

I was signing up for a forum at 4am one day, i had no clue what to use as a nick, so i picked the most random one i could think of,


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

I used to own a Honda civic hatch, named after the motor, I drive a Hemi now...


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

my last names bird

birdman was a nickname passed down to every male member of my family.


----------



## trsohmers (Jun 7, 2011)

ThomasRSohmers... pretty self explanatory... but can anyone guess my middle name?


----------



## styx (Jun 10, 2011)

Greek Mythology rules!


----------



## davidjr621 (Jun 6, 2011)

styx said:


> Greek Mythology rules!


Yea, Greek Mythology... You mean the band? ;-)

Anyways, My name is David, so is my dad's, so im a Jr... I was also born on June 21st (621) so, davidjr621 was born..


----------



## razorclose (Jun 9, 2011)

razorclose for multiple reasons: my ability to do well when finishing a paper or project right before I go to class; missed having about 50 car wrecks by slimmest margins; been under the blade 7 times for sports related injuries and general life. Incidentally, my dad's nickname growing up was "Blade", so I kinda took that and ran with it a little as well


----------



## Roq (Jun 12, 2011)

razorclose said:


> razorclose for multiple reasons: my ability to do well when finishing a paper or project right before I go to class; missed having about 50 car wrecks by slimmest margins; been under the blade 7 times for sports related injuries and general life. Incidentally, my dad's nickname growing up was "Blade", so I kinda took that and ran with it a little as well


I vote your nick and reason #1


----------



## cassdroid (Jun 6, 2011)

Mai name is Cassy or Cassandra and I started on a D1.

My name also has some Greek Mythology ties Styx

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## ufish2 (Jun 7, 2011)

My ex used to say " ufish2" damn much  ;-) 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

My forum name is pretty self-explanatory and lame (initials) but my Twitter username (BoneyNicole) is slightly funnier. My maiden name is Italian and ended in Buono, and my first is Nicole, and Xbox suggested BoneyNicole for my gamertag. Clearly Xbox does not understand ****. Anyway, I kept it because it made me giggle







I should probably start making that my forum name so it's easier but meh, too late now!


----------



## packruler (Jun 6, 2011)

I made it way back when I first got on aim it's a young child combining pack and ruler like leader of the pack.

Sent from my Mecha using tapatalk


----------



## 5cr34m1n6mu73 (Jun 14, 2011)

I took the Screaming mute moniker 15 years ago after my failed marriage where it seemed like everything I said always fell on deaf ears.

@scr34m1n6mu73


----------



## Phoxus (Jun 9, 2011)

Phoxus is came from the idea of ****s us. Because it's how I felt as a 13 year old hacker when it came to the government.


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

I used to be AndroidMatt, but i got bored of that. I was thinking of my favorite movie (IRONMan) and sliced my name in there nice and sweet. I was originally gonna be "Matt" on the forums, but i gave it up to a friend


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

Used to tag a lot, and used the Krylon 360 cap, also played the 360 a lot... and it just kinda stuck with me.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Um mine hrmmm i used to be called the brutalness. Just cause i used to call everything brutal then one day on irc someone stole my name brutalness and registered it so i just changed it to brutalsauce cuz its brutal and its saucy.


----------



## Busphan (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm an old Volkswagen fanatic and a Phish fan.


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

I never stick with nicknames for long, so mine is just my name (obviously). Yes I know I'm boring







should've tried to get something short like 'j' while I could


----------



## awg_ilyas (Jun 11, 2011)

It's basically my name actually. awg= short form of Awang. 
Did tried a 1337ify it once, kinda meh.


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

I believe it means 'face' in Russian. Was reading A Clockwork Orange awhile back, and shortly thereafter was making a username for something. 'Litso' just popped in my head and its stuck since then. *shrug*


----------



## tibbbbor (Jun 24, 2011)

mine was robbbbit on xda... hahaha


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

last name with initials. started using it on the first forum i ever joined, used it ever since.


----------



## dustinmj (Jun 6, 2011)

People tend to assume the mj stands for maryjane our marijawana, but truth told those are just my initials.


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

Mine's pretty simple, I'm a car lover and own a Grand Prix. Kinda generic but then again I have "grand" in the name which means I'm special









I know I'm boring when I'm not at the drag strip


----------



## stonerdroid (Jun 7, 2011)

i like android. and i'm also a stoner

Sent from my cyanogenized DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Carpenter (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm a carpenter, and going to school to be a pharmacist. I just get a chuckle out of the thought that I will have a doctorate degree when I'm done, because after high school I swore I was never going to college lol. Figured it made more sense to work and make money than go way in debt with student loans...

Sent from my CM7 DX


----------



## xmrsilentx (Jun 13, 2011)

Self-explanatory. My friends gave it to me and if I killed u on black ops, haha... silent but deadly. And I too am stoner. Wait, what r we talkin about?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------

